
Eat for Free in NYC Using Python, Automation, Artificial Intelligence - rbanffy
https://school.geekwall.in/p/H1h0o0kVB/eat-for-free-in-nyc-using-python-automation-artificial-intelligence
======
mtmail
Seems to be a copy of a medium post from 5 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19554425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19554425)

No attribution to the original author. I see other articles are also 1:1
copies from various medium.com posts making geekwall.in a low quality source.

~~~
rbanffy
Copying content like this is _ugly_. :-(

